
Tesla in Autopilot mode sped up before crashing - oblib
https://apnews.com/6c51bdb26fa84b8dbcd4029b46ce200e/APNewsBreak:-Tesla-in-Autopilot-mode-sped-up-before-crashing
======
oblib
It sounds to me like, according to this article, that the software's first
response after the car ahead slowed down was to return to the preset speed
after it changed lanes, as opposed to looking for a reason why that car slowed
down and then changed lanes.

That's a pretty serious oversight in design if true, but to be fair I have no
knowledge of how that software works.

